# Summer AGR Promotion starts June 1



## PRR 60 (May 31, 2012)

Starting June 1, AGR starts the _Summer Well Spent_ promotion. In this promotion, transactions with AGR partners will earn 200 Tier Qualifying Points each. A maximum of 1000 TQP's can be earned during the promotion. This is one of those very rare cases where AGR is offering TQP's for something other than Amtrak travel.

Promotion details and the registration opportunity will open June 1 at the AGR website.


----------



## the_traveler (May 31, 2012)

I guess I'll wait a day to place my orders from Best Buy and Office Depot! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Blackwolf (May 31, 2012)

Sounds fantastic! I'll certainly signing up come tomorrow!


----------



## Acela150 (May 31, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> I guess I'll wait a day to place my orders from Best Buy and Office Depot! Thanks for the heads up!



Second that one!


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 31, 2012)

:hi: Thanks for giving the Heads-up! Im needing some stuff also, so I too will wait for tomorrow to Sign-up and place my orders!  (As if I need an excuse to snag AGR Points, especially Quality aka Rail Points! :lol: )


----------



## benjibear (Jun 1, 2012)

You don't earn the bonus points for "points for shopping" or purchases using your chase AGR mastercard. You also get points for Amtrak travel over $35. When I saw this last night I was somewhat excited because I have a couple of things I was going shopping for but now it appears I won't get any points from this offer. It doesn't sound like that great of an offer to me. Bring back tripple points!


----------



## amamba (Jun 1, 2012)

Very sad that points for shopping doesn't count.

But I am doing a car rental through Hertz with the AGR codes this July so I guess I'll get 200 extra TQP for that.


----------



## Anderson (Jun 1, 2012)

It looks like AGR really poured on the points for at least the car rentals...200 TQPs _plus_ quadruple points actually makes it really worthwhile to take the AGR points instead of the Hertz points.


----------



## Blackwolf (Jun 1, 2012)

On the bonus 100 TQP for Amtrak travel, I found it interesting how they strictly state "Direct one-way segments of greater than $35." I take that as an indication that any connecting train/bus can disqualify your reservation for the bonus. As such, if I take the Capital Corridor to San Francisco, using the thruway option out of Emeryville, and the railfare portion from my originating station to the transfer was only 33$ but my whole ticket was $42 including the bus, I would not qualify.

Either way, I'm thinking up ways of how to use this bonus period. For those in the right situation, you really could not only rack up the 2000 TQP but also many, MANY thousands of regular AGR Points!!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 1, 2012)

I do not like how they exclude Points for Shopping as a partner!



That is the partner I use most often!



(The Chase MC I understand!)


----------



## amamba (Jun 1, 2012)

Blackwolf said:


> On the bonus 100 TQP for Amtrak travel, I found it interesting how they strictly state "Direct one-way segments of greater than $35." I take that as an indication that any connecting train/bus can disqualify your reservation for the bonus. As such, if I take the Capital Corridor to San Francisco, using the thruway option out of Emeryville, and the railfare portion from my originating station to the transfer was only 33$ but my whole ticket was $42 including the bus, I would not qualify.
> 
> Either way, I'm thinking up ways of how to use this bonus period. For those in the right situation, you really could not only rack up the 2000 TQP but also many, MANY thousands of regular AGR Points!!


Wait, your promo indicates that you get extra TQP for amtrak travel?! Mine does NOT - nor does the one on my H's account.

Here are the terms and conditions that I see - just extra TQP for using the partners, nothing about amtrak travel itself:

Amtrak Guest Rewards Summer Well Spent Terms and Conditions:

Earn 200 bonus Tier Qualifying Points per qualifying partner transaction from June 1, 2012 12:00:00am CT through August 11, 2012 11:59:59pm CT. Transactions with Points for Shopping, Buy Points, Share Points, Transfer Points or purchases made with the Amtrak Guest Rewards® World MasterCard® from Chase® do not qualify for this promotion. A maximum of 1,000 bonus Tier Qualifying Points may be earned through this promotion. Bonus Tier Qualifying Points earned through this promotion will post when regular point earnings post. Transactions with program partners must include your Amtrak Guest Rewards membership number. Cancelled transactions will be deemed ineligible. Register at AmtrakGuestRewards.com/SummerWellSpentPartner. Registration required. Other terms and conditions apply.

Partner Terms and Conditions:

Individual partner offer terms and conditions apply. See each partner offer for details.

Amtrak and Amtrak Guest Rewards are registered service marks of the National Railroad Passenger Corporation.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 1, 2012)

Yep!


----------



## gatelouse (Jun 1, 2012)

No Amtrak travel bonus for me either. Looks like it's targeted, likely at those with fewer TQPs.

Anyone who was targeted care to post their approximate TQP count? I'm close to 8k.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 1, 2012)

I suspect you're right.


----------



## Blackwolf (Jun 1, 2012)

amamba said:


> Wait, your promo indicates that you get extra TQP for amtrak travel?! Mine does NOT - nor does the one on my H's account.
> 
> Here are the terms and conditions that I see - just extra TQP for using the partners, nothing about amtrak travel itself:
> 
> ...


Look a little closer, it is not a targeted promo but is instead open to everyone.






*AMTRAK TRAVEL= **100 Bonus TQP per Amtrak Trip.* 

So, you get the normal TQP you would receive for your trip, plus an additional 100 on top. But it has to be a single segment one-way trip with a dollar value of $35 or greater. I read that as, even if your total one-way reservation was above the $35 threshold but had two or more segments in a single reservation, you're not going to qualify for the extra 100 TQP.


----------



## gatelouse (Jun 1, 2012)

If you're not targeted, try to register...


----------



## amamba (Jun 1, 2012)

Blackwolf said:


> Look a little closer, it is not a targeted promo but is instead open to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me, I have looked at this a million times, I don't have the 100 TQP offer.

I have 6500 TQP this year, my H has 5500ish. I am select, he is S+.


----------



## amamba (Jun 1, 2012)

OH, and when I go to www.amtrakguestrewards.com/summerwellspent I get a little message that says I am not eligible for that promo!


----------



## pennyk (Jun 1, 2012)

I do not have the 100 bonus TQP offer either. :angry: I have about 3800 rails points right now.


----------



## gatelouse (Jun 1, 2012)

Blackwolf, I agree that a connecting itinerary has risks. For the purpose of awarding points, AGR doesn't know or care (yet) whether each segment is a pure one-way or connection. But each segment in a connecting itinerary has an exchange value that was once printed on the ticket. If the segment's exchange value is $35 or more, I think you'll earn the bonus.

Nowhere have I seen language confirming that the bonus TQP are redeemable points (RDP if you will.) Most airline EQM promos don't award redeemable miles. Prior years' quietly targeted end-of-year double TQP promos--this is before they were called TQPs--awarded double TQP but single RDP.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 1, 2012)

I didnt get the 100 Points for Amtrak Travel offer either!  I currently have about 2,500 Quality Points. Looks like we Flyover Country Folks are being forgotten once again by AGR!!! :angry:


----------



## gatelouse (Jun 1, 2012)

jimhudson said:


> I didnt get the 100 Points for Amtrak Travel offer either!  I currently have about 2,500 Quality Points. Looks like we Flyover Country Folks are being forgotten once again by AGR!!! :angry:


That, or perhaps you're already Select, or perhaps the cutoff for the 100 point TQP bonus is on the order of 2000 TQP. (If you're already on track for Select--as you are--then why incentivize further?) Only AGR knows for sure--we need a few more data points to glean their formula.


----------



## JayPea (Jun 1, 2012)

Well, I have as of right now a grand total of -0- TQP. And I got the 100 point bonus offer, just in time for my Spokane-Glacier Park round trip coming up in three weeks.


----------



## Air Force Tim (Jun 2, 2012)

100 bonus Amtrak TQP not offered to everyone. See my red highlighted section of Terms and Conditions below. Lucky me though. If you are looking for TQP rather than just points, might be a good deal. However, you get two non-TQP points for every dollar using Amtrak Mastercard. The break even point is $50 per trip. Regular is 100 TQP plus 100 non-TSP using Amtrak Mastercard. This promotion is the regular 100 TQP plus 100 bonus TQP, however can't use Amtrak Mastercard. Any one-way trips over $50 would get you more points using Amtrak Mastercard, but not the extra 100 TQP. Looking for points and one-way trip over $50 use Amtrak Mastercard, looking for extra TQP for Select status consider this promotion, if eligible. It looks like all AGW members qualify for the Partner Transactions bonus if they register.

This year, Amtrak Guest Rewards® is giving you even more reasons to look forward to the sunny season. That's because you can earn up to *2,000 bonus Tier Qualifying Points* with Summer Well Spent. From June 1 – August 11, 2012, you'll earn 200 bonus Tier Qualifying Points on transactions made with our great partners and 100 bonus Tier Qualifying Points on your Amtrak® travel.

*Partner Transactions*

*200* bonus Tier Qualifying Points

per partner transaction

*AMTRAK TRAVEL*

*100* bonus Tier Qualifying Points

per Amtrak trip





















*Terms & Conditions*

*Amtrak Guest Rewards Summer Well Spent Terms and Conditions:*

Earn 100 bonus Tier Qualifying Points per qualifying Amtrak trip from June 1, 2012 12:00:00am CT through August 11, 2012 11:59:59pm CT. Qualifying trips for the 100 bonus Tier Qualifying Points are one-way direct segments, with a minimum spend of $35. Limit of two qualifying one-way segments per day. Travel with a monthly pass or using multi-ride tickets does not qualify for this promotion. Earn 200 bonus Tier Qualifying Points per qualifying partner transaction from June 1, 2012 12:00:00am CT through August 11, 2012 11:59:59pm CT. Transactions with _Points for Shopping, Buy Points, Share Points, Transfer Points_ or purchases made with the _Amtrak Guest Rewards__®__ World MasterCard__®__ from Chase__®_ do not qualify for this promotion. A maximum of 2,000 bonus Tier Qualifying Points may be earned through this promotion: 1,000 from qualifying Amtrak travel and 1,000 from qualifying partner transactions. Bonus Tier Qualifying Points earned through this promotion will post when regular point earnings post. Reservations and transactions with program partners must include your Amtrak Guest Rewards membership number. Cancelled or refunded reservations/tickets will be deemed ineligible. This offer is limited. Not all members are eligible for all offers. Register at AmtrakGuestRewards.com/SummerWellSpent. Registration required. Other terms and conditions apply.

*Partner Terms and Conditions:*

Individual partner offer terms and conditions apply. See each partner offer for details.

Amtrak and Amtrak Guest Rewards are registered service marks of the National Railroad Passenger Corporation.


----------



## Air Force Tim (Jun 2, 2012)

amamba said:


> OH, and when I go to www.amtrakguestrewards.com/summerwellspent I get a little message that says I am not eligible for that promo!



That means you are not eligible for the 100 TQP bonus. You are eligible for the 200 TQP purchases bonus. Use this website:

www.AmtrakGuestRewards.com/SummerWellSpentPartner

good luck,

Air Force Tim


----------



## Exiled in Express (Jun 2, 2012)

I got the rail and partner bonus. As of May 21 AGR is aware I have 1,554 TQP YTD, still a ticket or two waiting to be posted. This is more than my 2011 total TQP and I doubt my average spend per ticket so far this year exceed the $35 threshold. Looks like this may be enough for me to make a run at Select.


----------



## Pat Harper (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on the summer promotion. I did get an email from them telling about it. As a matter of fact, I moved our 6-day train trip from the end of August to the beginning of August in order to qualify for the bonus. Both my hubby and I are registered. I made sure to do that as I missed out on a bonus before because I had failed to register for it in advance of the trip.

For those of you who claimed not to have received bonuses, make sure you register for it and keep a printout of the email from AGR confirming your registration.


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have about 2000 tqp's and was able to register.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jun 3, 2012)

I think I have partner only. But I have about 3000 tier poInts


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 4, 2012)

gatelouse said:


> ...
> 
> Nowhere have I seen language confirming that the bonus TQP are redeemable points (RDP if you will.) Most airline EQM promos don't award redeemable miles. Prior years' quietly targeted end-of-year double TQP promos--this is before they were called TQPs--awarded double TQP but single RDP.


AGR Insider at Flyertalk clarified that the bonus Tier Qualifying Points are also redeemable points. For a partner activity, you will get the normal partner AGR points, plus you will get a 200-point bonus that are redeemable and TQP's. For those who also have the Amtrak travel promotion, you earn normal AGR points, plus for qualifying trips, you will get a bonus of 100 points that are redeemable and TQP's.


----------



## gatelouse (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks PRR, I did see the clarifying post from FT. So there's still some value for those who are TQP-rich this year.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 6, 2012)

gatelouse said:


> Thanks PRR, I did see the clarifying post from FT. So there's still some value for those who are TQP-rich this year.


That is a positive attitude!

Personally I'd prefer to earn 'bonus' points by riding the rails, but I can't do that with Scrooge aboard. :angry2:


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Jun 13, 2012)

So since I was able to register and get both the partner and travel sections showing up on my account Im assuming I qualified. Which is good because I have a quite a trip coming up.


----------

